# My 6.8-pound "Picture Fish"



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

This nice JignPig caught bass was released to live another day. She weighed in at 6.8-pounds on my digital scale. She hit my special ordered and home made Jig. Water temps were in the upper 40's. And I caught her off a point near deep water.

I am at 20% of my goal of five bass over 5-pounds this year.


----------



## Kevbass24 (Apr 5, 2006)

congrats good looking fish ur on ur way to that goal


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

.......its totally fake, yeah the hand is all wrong, that fish is only a, FRICKEN TOAD!
congrats, thats a rare treat, and this is the time when it happens.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

nice fish. I'll have to post some of the toads that me and my friends catch this summer. 5 fish over 5 pounds, easy goal for the lake i fish.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job on the bass. Looks like a monster.

I would like to see some of those pics.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

That's a great looking fish!!! 

Congrats!! :B


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, they are bedding already?

Nice fish.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

captnroger said:


> Wow, they are bedding already?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yea, just noticed that tail. Seems early for that?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

captnroger said:


> Wow, they are bedding already?
> 
> Nice fish.


No they're nowhere near bedding yet.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

nice toad, i'm sure u will get your 5 over 5. good fishin


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Water is still too cold for Bass to be on beds. 

Amazing Ohio bass JigNPig!


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

true the water is still too cold for the bass to be ON the beds but not too cold for them to be around the beds. that and :B spawn early good news for us fisherman


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice Catch!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

castmaster00 said:


> nice fish. I'll have to post some of the toads that me and my friends catch this summer. 5 fish over 5 pounds, easy goal for the lake i fish.


I am not talking about me and my friends. This is an individual goal.

Easy goal? Prove it. With a digital scale and witnesses. Now on the other hand, a digital scale & witnesses is an easy goal. If 5-bass over 5-pounds in one year is easy for the lake you fish... I suggest you keep fishing there. Otherwise, let's see them.


----------



## Bassbum (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree. Place your 5 fish over 5 pounds that you caught on public water, not farm ponds. It`s not easy to do in this state! This is not a easy task to do, I fish all the time and i`m lucky if i get two over five. Post it and prove it.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Do smallmouth count? ifso easily accomplished! It is a tough feat on largemouth.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

5 bass over 5lbs.? Been there, done that... in one day! Oh, but that was in SoCal during my Navy days back in the '80's. Been fishing NW Ohio waters for the past 8 years and only have 7 total, and three of those came out of West Harbor during the spawn. Nice Fish! If your looking for a 5+, nows the time!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Great bass dude! Keep up the good work. 

I'm making my maiden voyage today.


----------

